# Screen protectors?



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

_In regards to a previous thread I started about the Fire HD, vertigo and dizziness _ I'm now looking for a screen protector, one that might possibly negate the polarization filter Amazon built into the screen.

*Do you use a screen protector? If so what brand, and would you recommend it/and or buy it again?* Also do you have to reapply new ones constantly or has it been pretty durable?

I'm looking right now at the Zagg Invisible shield, but I'm really not thrilled with the idea of spraying some mystery liquid all over a brand new device and waiting a day to two days for it to set. Something that just sticks on and ready to use would be great.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I use BoxWave ClearTouch Anti-Glare screen protectors on my Fire (original) and on my K2. They have been very durable and do not use any mystery liquid. I was able to use the same screen protector on three different K2s when my K2 was replaced for the old sun fade problem and also for a cracked acreen. (See http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6514.msg134388.html#msg134388 for suggestions on applying screen protectors without getting lint, dust, or bubbles under the film.)

I have recommended the BoxWave ClearTouch Anti-Glare screen protector before on KB and to all of my family members who have Kindles. DH is very happ with it on his DX. My sister and mom are happy with it on their Kindle Keyboards. While I no longer notice the slight texture of the Anti-Glare screen protector, my daughter did notice the slight change to the sharpness of the image on her Fire.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I've used the BoxWave Anti-glare ones on my old Treo phone - my Dad was amazed that his phone went from totally Unusable to useable with it back then.

I bought some for the kids nabi's on sale before Christmas (and Zagg has sales too - I only could name them by name because they had scrolled thru my FB feed earlier yesterday!), let me find that company.... they are a wet apply too - they have a video for putting them on. I haven't put them on, and probably won't because it looks like i'm returning them. At least the 3 protectors only cost me $9!

OK, this is those ones - http://www.xtremeguard.com/

I'm not sure if they have anti-glare or what, again I'd email them and ask what they think.

Another source for info on various screen protectors would be the MacRumors iPhone forums. THose guys take screen protection to the EXTREME. You are bound to find something! LOL!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never seen a need for a screen protector on any of my tablets or even my phone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never felt the need of one for protection of the device, but some members have really liked them on their Fires to cut down on glare, and it sounds like a good thing to try for the vertigo.  Some members say the texture on the screen protectors cuts down on fingerprints, too.

Betsy


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

My phone used to get MORE fingerprints when I used a screen protector.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just clean 'em off with my fuzzy fingers.  (My actual fingers aren't fuzzy, I have a thingy called "fuzzy fingers" that works great with fingerprints.  Just thought I'd clarify.  )

Betsy


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Just get a proper case for it, looks way better as well!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Comfortablynumb is looking for something to help lessen the vertigo experienced while using the Fire, not as protection for the Fire.  A cover won't help with that.  Although if kept closed, it would resolve the problem.    

Betsy


----------



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks all for the suggestions so far, the boxwave looks like what I'm looking for but don't see an HD model option...I may just give the Invisiblesheild a go for now, they say you can get a full refund within 45 days. I'm still open for more suggestions  thanks again everyone. Only thing I'm not to sure of is this Orange Peeling people talk about in the reviews.

*RE:* a "Proper" case, I wish there was such a thing...the Amazon branded case is a no go for me with the leather only option...I ordered a really nice Speck folio case but it stinks so bad I'm sending it back. Not that I go around sniffing things, it's just really odorous, I let it air out in another part of the house for a few weeks and it was unchanged. A case though isn't going to solve the problem at hand as Betsy pointed out, I'm looking to filter and protect the screen...though I guess if the device is covered and I don't have to look at the screen it could be a solution to the problem


----------



## sheilaladd (Dec 27, 2011)

I put the zagg invisishield on my fire and really like it.
it sounds tricky to apply but was actually really easy. You also get a screen cleaning cloth in the kit.
My advise is to use lots of the spray solution to prevent bubbles and getting it to look good.


----------



## ChesterCampbell (Apr 3, 2009)

Interesting discussion. I just got some amFilm screen protectors today but haven't tried them yet.


----------

